# New bathroom vanity



## jon78526 (22 d ago)

I have recently replaced a small vanity with 60 inch gray Vanity and its looks ok now. but before i replaced i did little bit research on vanity ideas and explore some of the site to see the best one vanity for me.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Jon, welcome to the Forum. 

My wife winces every time she sees the vanity in my bathroom. I'd enjoy seeing what you came up with because I think it's about time to retire my well-used one. FYI, to post pictures, you load them into your computer, and make your entry on the Forum. Then, just below your text, you'll see a row of commands, starting with a capital B for Bold. About in the middle you'll see a small rectangle (just left of the camera icon). Place your cursor where you want to insert your picture, then click the rectangle and a little box pops up. 

Use your Windows Explorer, or apple file finder to get to where you saved your picture, then drag and drop it onto the popup. Done. You can place pictures anywhere you want. And you can put in up to 10 items, for example to describe how to do something, or to put up options for comment.


----------



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

Some years ago we did a bathroom over and I made a vanity. I used poplar. The one thing that kind of different is that usually there is a drawer bank to one side or both of the plumbing. And where the plumbing is there's are doors to access the area. In mine I made the plumbing cabinet short and added a full width drawer. TP and towels fit nicely.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

oldprinter1468 said:


> Some years ago we did a bathroom over and I made a vanity. I used poplar. The one thing that kind of different is that usually there is a drawer bank to one side or both of the plumbing. And where the plumbing is there's are doors to access the area. In mine I made the plumbing cabinet short and added a full width drawer. TP and towels fit nicely.
> View attachment 403844



Nice design and build. Poplar can be finicky about taking stain evenly but yours came out well.


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome build! Very impressive.

- Bob


----------

